# Mix between nice guy and dark triad is the best



## Hollywood (Sep 30, 2020)

It's not dark triad is the best, or nice guy is the best. The best in life is a mix between it, especially in women attraction. 

In women attraction you have to excite opposite emotions. You don't want to be that boring guy that always is the same. The mix of dark triad and nice guy makes you the most attractive. 




Why women like nice guys

- They take care of their woman
- They can make a deep connection
- He's a good dad 
- Emotional support
- Trusts him




Why women like dark triad 

- Because they persue
- Because they have power 
- Because most of them are strong
- Because she finds it interesting
- Because masculine traits


The best it to have a mix of it, the best of the two worlds.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 30, 2020)

Dark triad is best bro. Take the Richard ramirez pill. If he didn't murder/rape people women wouldn’t find him that attractive as he is now.


----------



## Patient A (Sep 30, 2020)

Proex said:


> Dark triad is best bro. Take the Richard ramirez pill. If he didn't murder/rape people women wouldn’t find him that attractive as he is now.


U dumb af kys


----------



## some1h0peless (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## SadnessWYJ (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 30, 2020)

Ugly and nice = pushover 
Ugly dark triad = creepy asshole 

Chad and nice = caring sensitive guy
Chad dark triad = bad boy mysterious


----------



## Patient A (Sep 30, 2020)

[USER=7789]@some1h0peless[/USER] said:


>


----------



## JustAFewMM (Sep 30, 2020)

Agree, tom Hardy Pill


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Sep 30, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> Peanutskull and nice = pushover
> Peanutskull dark triad = creepy asshole
> 
> Big skull and nice = caring sensitive guy
> Big skull dark triad = bad boy mysterious


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 30, 2020)

Nah


----------



## recessed (Sep 30, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> It's not dark triad is the best, or nice guy is the best. The best in life is a mix between it, especially in women attraction.
> 
> In women attraction you have to excite opposite emotions. You don't want to be that boring guy that always is the same. The mix of dark triad and nice guy makes you the most attractive.
> 
> ...


the mix between having a good-looking and tall personality is best for attracting foids imo


----------



## egoy (Sep 30, 2020)

*Wanna know the truth? Being truly dark triad makes you everything a woman wants

JFL IF YOU THINK DARK TRIAD AREN'T LITERALLY THE NICEST, AKA THE MOST 'CHARMING' PEOPLE YOU'LL EVER MEET

THERE'S NO MIX DARK TRIAD MOGS*


----------



## RAITEIII (Oct 5, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> It's not dark triad is the best, or nice guy is the best. The best in life is a mix between it, especially in women attraction.
> 
> In women attraction you have to excite opposite emotions. You don't want to be that boring guy that always is the same. The mix of dark triad and nice guy makes you the most attractive.
> 
> ...


Yes, balance.


----------



## Deleted member 9919 (Oct 5, 2020)

Overly nice people just seem fake. It's like everyone knows there's that dark part hidden deep inside us. But those who pretend like it doesn't exist are just... I dunno, untrustworthy.


----------



## improover (Oct 5, 2020)

Proex said:


> Dark triad is best bro. Take the Richard ramirez pill. If he didn't murder/rape people women wouldn’t find him that attractive as he is now.


I agree but it's mainly because they think he will be mean but ultimately protect them, take the Stockholmpill.


----------



## freeone12 (Oct 5, 2020)

Only dark triad


----------

